# Yet another army - ORKS!



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

I swear I suffer from a form of ADD when it coems to 40k.

I was looking in my "bits left from AoBR" box when I spotted all the Orks and thought "why not?"

So far I've got a few units worth made, and a mob of Grots painted. 500 points total I'm going for a mix of a Big Mek's force mixed in with some Feral Orks that he "invited" to join him. 

So heres the only painted unit -








20 Gretchin and 2 Runtherds. Mostly used for standing on an objective behind cover. Or dying quickly. Still they did manage to kill a (already wounded) Daemon Prince in close combat, so you know...

On to the non-painted stuff, first off a HQ choice -








Big Mek, with Kustom Mega-Blasta and boss pole. Pretty much stock, just put him on a Dark Art Minitures base and stuck an amusingly posed Snotling in front of him.









First mob of Orks, 19 of them. Spot the non-AoBR Ork! Theres also a Nob...









The Nob is from the Fantasy Warboss set, just an arm swap and he was good to go.

The other Warboss from that set is the Nob leading a unit of count-as Warbikes, or Warboars as I call em








Added some Imperial and Chaos guns from various places to represent the Dakkaguns on the Bikes.

Finally a Looted Wagon with Boomgun and Big Shoota (as back up if/when the Boomgun gets a weapon destroyed result).









Had lots of fun working on that! 

Next up will be the next 500 points or so. Probably a Deff Dread and some shooty Orks in a Trukk, but not till I have painted this lot. Don't want to get swamped!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice work on the the grots unit.

Thats the thing about Ork vehicles, they are so much fun to work on, watch out though they can be addictive.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work on the orks, will follow this log as I enjoyed your guard one :victory:.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Some nice looking conversions. Look forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the boar conversions and the use of FB stuff in your army. The grots are also nicely painted. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice work on the the grots unit.


Thanks! They were fun to paint. Bit fiddly. Washes were a Godsend for the skin.



Viscount Vash said:


> Thats the thing about Ork vehicles, they are so much fun to work on, watch out though they can be addictive.


Hehehe, Yeah! 




Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice work on the orks, will follow this log as I enjoyed your guard one :victory:.


Cheers!  Talking of Guard, the tank will be painted in that colour scheme... hehehe!



Midge913 said:


> I like the boar conversions and the use of FB stuff in your army.


Thanks! The fantasy stuff fits really well, pretty much the exact same size, perfect. The staff at my usual GW store liked the "warboars" too. 


So i've decided on the base skin colours for the main types of Orks. Grots and Snotlings will be Gretchin Green (doh!), normal Orks will be Knarloc Green, while Nobs and the Big Meks will be Orkhide Shade. Think the darkening of the greens work well, since Nobs will be older than the rest of the Orks usually.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Nothing new painted yet, the first Ork mob will be undercoated tomorrow (just finished basing them up today)

Did make a few more models though...

Just some more random Boyz to add some variety to the 20 strong mob. Made using a mix of bits including some fantasy Orcs.


On the left are 2 more random Boyz, so that I can make it a 30 strong mob (mwahaha) with the addition of the 2 AoBR Big Shootas. On the right are two Tankbustas to go with the 5 from the box, made from the extra bits you get with the normal Ork Boys box. Will make at least 2 more, possibly 3 if I can, once I get another Boyz box (to make a 11 strong shooty Mob accompanied by a Big Mek in a Trukk)


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

love the "war bikes" there  and that Basilisk. Great work. Good luck with painting that lot 

Rev


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, heres a start  10 of the "Choppy Boyz" painted, including the Nob.










And made some stuff my Big Mek will love, first off a Deff Dread, with magnetised arms. Sadly the big CCW arms fall off when you just breathe on them, think I need to use my bigger magnets on them.










And a squadron of Killa Kans, using the spare Rokkit Launchers from the Deff Dread.








Also fully magnetised arms, and they stay put. Mostly, the drill droops a bit (THATS WHAT SHE SAID!)

Have to say the plastic Kans are awesome models, had a lot of fun assembling them.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

And the other 10 choppy boyz is painted (well as of this pic just the bases needed finishing)









Meanwhile in my local GW they had one of these on the shelves for ages. 









Nomnomnom, look at all that plastic!








:grin:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It's a good box of tricks that is.

You going to make up both the burnas and lootas by nicking some of the boyz mob?


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> You going to make up both the burnas and lootas by nicking some of the boyz mob?


Thats a good plan! I need to use a few Orks to up the numbers in the Tankbustas, so id have a few spare to arm with burnas.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Haven't got anything painted to show, although im working on my Looted Basilisk right at this moment.

Finished off my first Trukk today, did some minor converting.









heres what it looks like with the crew, grot rigger and Ram temporally placed on (Ram and "Grot", actually a pair of Gnobblars , are fixed with magnets)









:victory:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Looted Basilisk - 

















Crew for the Trukk and a Grot Rigger for the Deff Dread -








:victory:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Finished the first Big Mek. He was just so damn fun to paint. As of this pic, I just need to drybrush his base and give it a coat of varnish.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Deff Dread - 



And two Ammo Runts, which were fun to paint. I won't need both in my current list, but no harm in painting both, eh?


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The deff dread looks very good. Particularly like the Big Mek. Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well heres next. Nothing big, just another 10 Orks for the big mob. Will be taking a 1000 points Ork army to a "Royal Rumble" on Friday.



And yes, thats the fantasy "Orc raider with pig" model. Just too good not to use!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Man I wish someone in my gaming group played Orks. I think they are such a cool army to play against.. Great work so far!

Chaosftw


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres my attempt at doing Old Zogwort.


Source should be obvious  I just need to put some vipers on his base (any help? Im not that good with greenstuf ), oh and pick up a Squig to use for his power. 

Used him twice today - he is awesome. Turned both enemy commanders into a squig! Although in the second game the squig killed one of my orks in close combat.... :laugh:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Good idea, but he could be made less 'Orcy' and more 'Orky'.
The current weirdboy model has a few techno gadgets which I imagine zogwort would have as well. You want people to not be able to tell that it's Wurrzag.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah im doing some more work on him. Currently waiting for a Lizardman Swarm to arrive before I do anything else to him

Finished a few more models.


A Buggy with Rokkits, the 2 Grot Assistants from Forgeworlds Buzzgob model. I haven't decided what to put on the one to the right yet... oh and a random Ork.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

*!!*

Heres a squadron of Killa Kans armed with Rokkit Launchers.










Surprised I did them in a night, after the horrid time I had base coating with the spraygun for the one on the right. (POS!!) The other two were basecoated with Humbrol spray cans.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I envy your Warboss being able kommand kans.

Nice work. All in a night! I envy that too.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Lootas. Got a bit bored painting these near the end. Hope it doesn't show too much on the guns.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work on the lootas.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks 

Heres Old Zogwort. Decided to keep him fairly feral looking, since he is a feral ork after all (from Catachan of all places)


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Zogwort looks very good. Do the creatures on the base come with model, or are they a later addition.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Zogwort looks very good. Do the creatures on the base come with model, or are they a later addition.


The Squig comes with the model (Wurrzag from the fantasy range). The snakes are from the Lizardmen range. Added them to represent Zogworts "Vipers Nest" ability.


----------

